# MY NEW LATHE......OBLIGATORY PICTURES NOW ADDED



## Melinda_dd (29 Oct 2011)

.............IS GOING BACK ON TUESDAY!!!  

Totally gutted. It arrived this morning.. out of the blue I might add.. no warning it was in and on it's way

So I spent hours tidying and rearranging my shoebox of a workshop to take it into.
Opened the box and ....................







Not a happy bunny

The crack is 2mm thick, and is on both sides of the lathe bed


----------



## marcros (29 Oct 2011)

you don't seem to be having much luck!


----------



## Blister (29 Oct 2011)

O Dear 

Looks like it has suffered a heavy impact 

Was the packing box damaged or squashed ?

Don't loose heart as it IS a very good lathe


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Oct 2011)

I'm not having much luck with new bought lathes at all.
I seriously thought if I buy new...I can't go wrong.... how wrong was I ... 3rd new bought lathe I've returned now in the past year!!



Blister":30p0cnd7 said:


> O Dear
> 
> Looks like it has suffered a heavy impact
> 
> ...



That's the thing, there wasn't a mark on the outside of the box at all... that's exactly what I thought had caused it.


----------



## nev (29 Oct 2011)

#-o #-o #-o 
I'd be tempted to drive an hour and half to go pick one up from the nearest outlet, rather than trust the courier again :evil:


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Oct 2011)

Was advised my my local outlet to go direct as they weren't getting any discount... who knew!!


----------



## Jonzjob (29 Oct 2011)

I would think that if you gave them a phone call first thing Monday morning and spoke to the tech guys they will move heaven and earth to get it sorted.

That is an awful situation and their service is normally superb!


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2011)

What a crying shame, and something that really annoys me, just another example of why equipment prices to the consumer are for ever rising, whoever was responsible for that damage has no care for the fact that the consumer will eventually foot the bill in increased product prices to cover such wastage.

Still I suppose the culture of acceptable wastage has the balance between profits and customer dissatisfaction well and truly charted.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (29 Oct 2011)

As Jonzjob said, at least you have bought from a very reputable supplier who should sort it out fairly quickly but of course that doesn't reduce your disappointment.


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Oct 2011)

Jonzjob":1izqiorj said:


> I would think that if you gave them a phone call first thing Monday morning and spoke to the tech guys they will move heaven and earth to get it sorted.
> 
> That is an awful situation and their service is normally superb!



I've been on the phone to them this afternoon and the replacement/collection of the dodgey one will be tuesday... a kind neighbour is going to take receipt/collection for me......
Another reason why I went for a saturday delivery... I'm at work all week, but unfortunately they don't collect on saturdays hence the neighbour has to deal with it for me. not ideal


----------



## Jonzjob (29 Oct 2011)

Good luck Melinda! I hope that the replacement is all it is 'cracked' up to be :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Oct 2011)

Jonzjob":13h9wxy6 said:


> Good luck Melinda! I hope that the replacement is all it is 'cracked' up to be :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



Very funny!!! :lol: didn't see that one coming, what a 'cracking joke'


----------



## gregmcateer (30 Oct 2011)

Oh, Melinda,
I am gutted for you - We've all been aware how much you have anticipated your new lathe.
Hope it's all sorted ASAP
Greg


----------



## chrisbaker42 (30 Oct 2011)

Best of luck with the new one, hope you are sorted really quickly.


----------



## sue denim (30 Oct 2011)

looking at the photo I would think that you should see some deviation in the flat of the bed. It looks fairly straight and I would have thought that if cast iron was to crack that much then it would snap completely. 

Do you think this could have been a casting defect especially as the packaging wasn't damaged?

Just a thought

Sue


----------



## mikec (30 Oct 2011)

Sue - the sides of the crack match too well for it to be a casting defect. It looks like a stress crack from the box having been dropped. The weight of the motor on the end makes it an unbalanced structure.

What a really disappointing situtation, all the excitement and anticipation ruined by bad handling.

Commiserations,


mikec


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 Oct 2011)

mikec":3fudzyrh said:


> What a really disappointing situtation, all the excitement and anticipation ruined by bad handling.



Yes I was some what gutted, with my workshop tidied, and the new chuck played with/jaws fitted, I was ready to tackle the new lathe  

I just don't get how the box wasn't marked.. I'm beginning to think it happened in the maufacturing stage and was repacked, or packed up quick to cover it up! not a nice thought.

We'll see what happens tomorrow!! a kind neighbour is taking delivery of it else it would have been another 2 weeks before I got the replacement


----------



## richburrow (31 Oct 2011)

Good luck, I am sure the next one will be fine!!!


----------



## Paul Hannaby (1 Nov 2011)

If something as obvious as this can get through the manufacturing, it doesn't exactly inspire confidence in the quality control. How many not so visible flaws end up on other machines being sold to unsuspecting customers?


----------



## jumps (1 Nov 2011)

Paul Hannaby":2z2o9fei said:


> If something as obvious as this can get through the manufacturing, it doesn't exactly inspire confidence in the quality control. How many not so visible flaws end up on other machines being sold to unsuspecting customers?



whilst some contribution from a manufacturing flaw obviously can't be ruled out based on a photograph I have to agree with mikec's conclusion.

this product may have been rebadged and repackaged, although generally they are manufactured to badge and packaging straight away.

with the weight involved it would be relatively easy for the damage to be caused without localised packaging 'destruction' ie compression over a large flat area associated with where it's on the floor could be all the 'evidence'.


----------



## WoodMangler (1 Nov 2011)

sue denim":21ds4ngf said:


> Do you think this could have been a casting defect especially as the packaging wasn't damaged?


Don't assume the state of the packaging is anything to go by. In the days of mainframe computers less powerful than your current mobile phone, a 5Mb disc drive was about the size and weight of a washing machine. We took delivery of one crated-up and looking immaculate - however, when we took the packaging off, we found a hole the size and shape of a fork-lift fork right through the middle of the cabinet (and all the workings)...


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Nov 2011)

Well, my new lathe is.........................

Still sitting in the warehouse!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: 
"I'm sorry Mrs Outhwaite, I really don't know how this has happened"

I'm absolutely fuming!! I know a lot of you's have had a great experience with axminster.... but I am sooooo not impressed with them.
I now have to do what I really didn't want to, and ask if I can have it delivered to my work. It's been such a nightmare that is just getting worse each day.
I'm really close to cancelling the whole order.
I really thought going straight to them, rather than a stockist, would make it an easy transaction.... how wrong was I.

I AM FUMING :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## L2wis (1 Nov 2011)

Hey there, I recently had a bit of a knightmare with axminister also. My first order was one of their own wide white wheel ones. It took 3 before I got one that wasn't damaged! 1st pushed over the fence by silly person courier, second the tool rest arms were bent badly due to insufficient packaging and the 3rd was packaged better and survived courier abuse but one of the arms was still slightly bent in transit! (bent them back and thought i'd just leave it!)

Hope you get it all sorted!!!!! It's a smart looking lathe!


----------



## Lons (2 Nov 2011)

I think the MDs name is Ian Styles. I would be contacting him I think to voice my disappointment. 
Hope it's sorted out soon


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Nov 2011)

finally i have another lathe in my possession.... With no crack! It's intact... From what i can see in the box... Now i hope it works :?


----------



## Blister (3 Nov 2011)

> Now i hope it works



I do hope so , as I recommended the lathe to you  

Feel a bit guilty now  

Still HOPEFULLY it will be all good from now on 8)


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Nov 2011)

Blister":28flsmz9 said:


> > Now i hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, please don't feel guilty, it's the way it goes with me all the time... whatever I buy mechanically has to go back because it's faulty. Sounds like me being on a bit of a downer, but really... it always happens... always!!

The new baby is in my tiny workshop, it's assembled.... and ..... it's fine!! it's been given the once over by the neighbour ... who now wants to steal it (he has a CL4) So fingers crossed from now on!!
Thank you to everyone who has posted their support, and Mr Blister Sir for helping my to decide to go for the better spec lathe  =D>


----------



## Wood spoiler (3 Nov 2011)

Look forward to the shaving strewn piccie in situ and the fine wares you will no doubt produce. 

Hope it's not shiney for long!


----------



## mikec (3 Nov 2011)

Great that you finally have what you wanted.

Hope you have many happy days with your new lathe


mikec


----------



## richburrow (4 Nov 2011)

Great news!!!!  !!!!!
Can we see some pictures please
Rich


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Nov 2011)

Thanks everyone  

i'm away as from tonight so as soon as i'm back near my baby, i'll certainly take some pictures to share!


----------



## marcros (4 Nov 2011)

You welcome a new member to the family, and then go away within its forst few days!


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Nov 2011)

just time for a sneeky peak on the forum while the other half is not about!

I know i wish it had have been delivered a week ago intact! Then i could have played all weeken


----------



## boysie39 (7 Nov 2011)

Melinda-dd
you are not having much luck with your lathes up to now.
This one is it !!
Ican see the masterpieces rolling off this one
Good luck


----------



## wood master (7 Nov 2011)

hi i had the sale lathe and it went the same way only after about year


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Nov 2011)

wood master":1sn4f7a2 said:


> hi i had the sale lathe and it went the same way only after about year



Sorry what went the same way after a year? the bed broke? which lathe was it?


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Nov 2011)

boysie39":2l5y0u3f said:


> Melinda-dd
> you are not having much luck with your lathes up to now.
> This one is it !!
> Ican see the masterpieces rolling off this one
> Good luck



I really hope you're right!!!
I don't have much luck with new things at all! (sofa's next and I just know it's gonna arive ripped, scuffed or collapsed!)

I'm excited but a little nervous to play for the first time!


----------



## Melinda_dd (13 Nov 2011)

Well after having the new baby for a little over a week, I finally got to spend some time bonding with her!!!

It was great, it was like going from a second hand rover metro ... to a brand new peugeot 206 GTI!
It was smooth, robust, chunky so secure, easy to work (and change the belt position) 
I think my bench is too high tho, so I will have to build a little platform (smaller than what I was standing on today tho as my neck really aches!!)

I did however come out if the workshop empty handed, as the top and bottom of this months challenge decided to part company!

Forgive the pictures taken on my phone... never buy a palm pixi plus!
With out further ado, meet my new baby... Angelina!!!


----------



## boysie39 (13 Nov 2011)

Best of luck to you and Angelina, may you bring the best out of each other.


----------



## henton49er (14 Nov 2011)

Angelina ....... now that's a Jolie name!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Sorry .................

Mike


----------



## gregmcateer (14 Nov 2011)

She's beautiful - Congratulations!
Greg


----------



## gregmcateer (14 Nov 2011)

She's beautiful - Congratulations!
Greg


----------



## Blister (14 Nov 2011)

M-DD

I am pleased you like it , It sure is a high spec lathe and is on my want list 

A couple of weeks to get to know each other and it will then fit like a comfy glove :mrgreen: 

It does look the business 8)


----------



## Aled Dafis (14 Nov 2011)

That looks a lovely machine! It'd definitely be on the top of my list if I were looking for a small/portable machine, those spec's at that price point is definitely a winner!

Aled


----------



## Melinda_dd (15 Nov 2011)

henton49er":ftw1avyy said:


> Angelina ....... now that's a Jolie name!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Sorry .................
> 
> Mike



It's because I spend a 'Lara' time in my workshop practising the 'Croft' of woodturning :roll: :lol:


----------



## Blister (15 Nov 2011)

Melinda_dd":1wu2ysf2 said:


> henton49er":1wu2ysf2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelina ....... now that's a Jolie name!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...




=D> =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## Melinda_dd (15 Nov 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm really pleased with it  (fingers crossed it keeps working. I think i've got winner though!)

I'm usually very weary of new things (what with my jinx with technology!) but after a little while, I was more comfortable than I thought I would be!
The new chuck is nice too (K10 clubman) it's a little lighter than my sorby patriott and seems nice.

It does look the biz in my shoe box workshop!!! points out just how small the shed is... can't wait for a bigger one.

I held a bowl blank up to the lathe the other night, that was way too big for my last lathe, and it looked lost on Angelina.
It certainly was a nice big step up!
Thanks again Mr Blister for the help choosing.


----------



## L2wis (15 Nov 2011)

Really lovely lathe!! Smart looking workshop too!!

Is there a "show us your workshop!" thread knocking around?


----------



## mikec (15 Nov 2011)

Great looking lathe Melinda, glad you are finally up and running.

How does it handle the larger diameter blanks?


best wishes 

mikec


----------



## Melinda_dd (17 Nov 2011)

i've not tried the bigger stuff yet, pretty limited when it's the darker nights.

not sure on the show your shop.. Perhaps on one of the other sections?
not much else to see of mine! All 6x4 of it!


----------



## stevebuk (17 Nov 2011)

sue denim":269hyc95 said:


> Do you think this could have been a casting defect especially as the packaging wasn't damaged?




maybe it was damaged BEFORE being packaged..


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Nov 2011)

stevebuk":65mfnuzl said:


> sue denim":65mfnuzl said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think this could have been a casting defect especially as the packaging wasn't damaged?
> ...


 
this was the conclusion i came too as there was no evidence of it being dropped in cargo. I could never do something like that my conscience wouldn't let me


----------

